# First time cooking pork butt in oven, advice?



## soraka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello! I'm going to be cooking a pork butt roast in the oven but I have no idea how long to cook it. I've been to so many websites but they are all different with people in the comments saying X temperature is unnecessary etc.. so I thought I'd come here!

It's a 10 pound pork butt roast, oven bag optional. I'd like it to be fall apart tender. Going to add goodies like onion/carrot/potato later on. No idea which is the best way to cook it  Any ideas?


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

my mom cooked them in a pot (of water think) covered with Sauerkraut and potatoes, let it simmer for hours. Like it with apple sauce but I know not what you asked, just thanks for bring back the memories.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

soraka, this is a recipe I like that I got from Fine Cooking magazine some years back. It can be used for pork shoulder or pork butt which, if I recall correctly, are both from the shoulder. You'd have to adjust the cooking time and ingredients. About 40 minutes per pound for roasting worked well for me. Just start checking a little early for doneness/tenderness. If you're opposed to using the wine, you can sub with chicken stock.

_Slow-Roasted Pork Shoulder_ (From Fine Cooking, Feb/Mar 09)

Start this recipe at least a day ahead. Serve the pork and vegetables with mashed potatoes or with beans (such as cranberry or cannelloni) seasoned with pounded garlic, extra-virgin olive oil and sage.

Serves 4 with leftovers (or 8 without)

Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 
1 6 /12 to 7-lb. boneless pork shoulder roast 
1 large yellow onion, cut into ½-inch-thick rings 
4 medium carrots, cut into sticks ½-inch wide and 2 to 2 ½ inches long 
10 cloves garlic, peeled 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 cup water

1) Combine 2 T. salt and 2 tsp. pepper in small bowl and rub mixture all over the pork. Put pork, fat side up, in large roasting pan (about 12x16x3). Cover and refrigerate overnight or up to 3 days.

2) Remove pork from fridge and let sit at room temp. for 1 to 1 ½ hours before cooking.

3) Position a rack in center of oven and heat oven to 300. Uncover pork and roast until tender everywhere but the very center when pieced with fork, 4 to 4 ½ hours.

4) Add onions, carrots, garlic, wine and water to roasting pan and continue to roast, stirring vegetables occasionally, until pork is completely tender, about 1 hour more.

5) Remove roast from oven and raise oven temp. to 375. Separate pork into 8 to 10 large, rustic chunks and spread out in the pan. If most of the liquid has evaporated, add a splash more water to pan to create a little more juice (it shouldn't be soupy). Return pork to oven and continue to roast until nicely browned on newly exposed surfaces, about 15 minutes. Remove pan from oven, transfer meat and vegetables to a serving platter, and tent loosely with foil. Let rest for 15 minutes. Skim excess fat from juices and serve juices with vegetable and meat.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I asked a similar question here a while back and got the perfect answers. @French Fries's method was a standout and I make it every couple of months. 
http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67835/elegant-pork-butt-dinner


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I asked a similar question here a while back and got the perfect answers. @French Fries's method was a standout and I make it every couple of months.
> http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67835/elegant-pork-butt-dinner


Aww thanks for the kind words. However it seems like @soraka is looking for a pulled pork method maybe ("fall apart tender")? In that case you'll probably want to increase the cooking time... hopefully someone more experimented with oven pulled pork will chime in.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

There is nothing easier than pulled pork.  Rub with your preferred seasonings and place in a deep roasting dish at least 2 inches high because the meat releases a lot of liquid and fat.  Put into a 400F oven for 30min until golden on top then cover with foil, lower the heat to 325 and leave it in there for about 5 hrs.  Let it rest for an hour and then pull, it should fall apart.  

Strain the liquid and remove the fat after it separates.  Use the liquid as a gravy.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Aww thanks for the kind words. However it seems like @soraka is looking for a pulled pork method maybe ("fall apart tender")? In that case you'll probably want to increase the cooking time... hopefully someone more experimented with oven pulled pork will chime in.


My standard answer to how long should I cook it?.......Till it's done.


----------



## soraka (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

In the winter we do the butts just as we would do in the smoker. A probe thermometer is crucial. The butt has a lot of connective tissue which makes it a tough cut.

We even use smoked spice to get that flavor. cumin, salt, paprika. We cook at around 250F.  an 1 1/2 per. pound. A ten pounder will go maybe 10-12hr.

As the internal temp rises the collagen in the tissue turns to a gelatin/soft like state at around 150F internal. The internal temp will stall  around this temp so that is why the need for longer cook.

For pulled pork you need the internal temp around up around 190-210F. Check all over butt because it can read differently in different parts. So an average of 210F. remove it and wrap it well in foil and let it rest (important). Don't let it go under 140-150. after an hour or so, open and pull.


----------

